# Skunk in the DP raccoon Trap



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

I've done some research on my own about air-borne rabies transmission after reading old trapping book that mentioned not to dispatch skunk with the head shot.... According to literature, it is highly unlikely, but possible. To get it to happen, it would require very high concentration of virus cells in the air you are breeding....

It is also hard to predict how long virus will survive once animal is dispatched: Rabies virus survival

*Disclaimer: This is my understanding. Rabies is deadly disease!! Do not trust my research - do your own.*


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

thill said:


> Can you expand on this? A friend, who is an avid trapper, says he shoots them in the head with a 243. I've never heard of the possibility of releasing rabies.


The rabies virus lives in the nervous system(brain/spinal cord). While this skunk might not have the virus, I wouldn't take that chance.

If you go to shoot the brain(or spine), you've given the virus a chance to leech out and become airborne.

From reading around on trapperman, the general consensus is that any damage done to the central nervous system, a skunk will always spray.

The other option is the acetone in a syringe. While either method is not a 100% guarantee that the skunk won't spray, you've increased your chances that it won't by a lot.

The National Trapping Association handbook recommends to leave the skunk for at least a full day after dispatching it. The virus cannot survive without a live host.

Which ever method you choose, make sure you're upwind and I'd leave the skunk in place for 24 hrs. Once you've contracted rabies, it's game over.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

BTW, that's going to be a nice pelt! I'd definitely hang that on my wall.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rabies is not a big concern, IMO. Be clean, wash your hands, wear a mask, don't lick live or recently dispatched animals and bathe at least once a month.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

General Ottsc said:


> The rabies virus lives in the nervous system(brain/spinal cord). While this skunk might not have the virus, I wouldn't take that chance.
> 
> If you go to shoot the brain(or spine), you've given the virus a chance to leech out and become airborne.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the information. Is this specific to skunks or other critters too?


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Raccoons can get rabies as well.

If you can find a copy of the National Trapper Association Handbook, it has some good info. While the book is geared more towards kids, it lists all the furbearers in North America and the possible diseases they can carry.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I feel like I got lucky with this guy. Yesterday, I snuck up to within 30 yards and waited for the skunk to take a break from trying to free himself. I have a neighbor that lives within 100 yards of this trap and I didn't want to make them aware of my trapping program, so I ruled out any rifles or shotguns. The wind was blowing from the neighbors house to my woods, so I wasn't worried about creating a stink storm that would surround their house.

I took a headshot with a 22 cal gamo pellet gun and after a few seconds, he tipped over and was dead. No spraying, thank God! After the shot, he lifted his tail and I fully expected him to blow out my woods but nothing happened. I know I got very lucky! The skunk is still in my trap and I'm in no hurry to retrieve him. I'll probably get him tonight or tomorrow night. 

After doing some research and reading the responses here, and considering my circumstances (neighbors), I think I need to give the syringe and acetone method some serious consideration. It just sounds so risky to approach a trapped skunk and poke it with a syringe to the lungs and not expect to get sprayed. They say personal growth happens just outside your comfort zone and this certainly would make me uncomfortable.

I appreciate all the responses!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

thill said:


> I feel like I got lucky with this guy. Yesterday, I snuck up to within 30 yards and waited for the skunk to take a break from trying to free himself. I have a neighbor that lives within 100 yards of this trap and I didn't want to make them aware of my trapping program, so I ruled out any rifles or shotguns. The wind was blowing from the neighbors house to my woods, so I wasn't worried about creating a stink storm that would surround their house.
> 
> I took a headshot with a 22 cal gamo pellet gun and after a few seconds, he tipped over and was dead. No spraying, thank God! After the shot, he lifted his tail and I fully expected him to blow out my woods but nothing happened. I know I got very lucky! The skunk is still in my trap and I'm in no hurry to retrieve him. I'll probably get him tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


Get him out of the trap and skin him, if he didn't spray on the dispatch you have won! there are plenty of you tube videos of how to skin it to avoid the scent glands. just know that the carcass will likely have some skunk scent in it, but the skin shouldn't.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My buddy shot one in the lungs with a 17hmr. Success!!!! Until the wind direction changed LOL


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Either skin it or bury in a hole and put a trap in front of it. Good bait.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> My buddy shot one in the lungs with a 17hmr. Success!!!! Until the wind direction changed LOL


I can shoot 2 out of 3 that won’t spray but the 1st one this year looked like it was giving my trap the ”golden shower” when I hit it. Straight up and straight down on my trap. Only trap I need to recover in the spring though! LOL


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

BTW, if anyone feels a need to experiment on trapping skunks, I see during a scout this morning that they are out in-force looking for love as are the raccoon.

PS- Too bad we can’t use the normal name for a raccoon here With it being x’ed out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> I can shoot 2 out of 3 that won’t spray but the 1st one this year looked like it was giving my trap the ”golden shower” when I hit it. Straight up and straight down on my trap. Only trap I need to recover in the spring though! LOL


My buddy's dropped, stone dead. But I'm wondering if the energy from the 17hmr just blew the sh** right out of em!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> My buddy's dropped, stone dead. But I'm wondering if the energy from the 17hmr just blew the sh** right out of em!


Could be, seriously. Shock when killing a skunk is a bad thing that’s why you don’t want to hit bone. I’m using the wrong ammo as well. I used some high power .22 segmented this year, instead of the way lower velocity ones. Hit a coyote in the lungs with them and they drop like a box of rocks instead of the usual flinch & jump and than lay down. Not with these loads though.
BTW- even shot through the lungs with the higher velocity loads, there are no exit holes.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Rabies is not a big concern, IMO. Be clean, wash your hands, wear a mask, don't lick live or recently dispatched animals and bathe at least once a month.


😂


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Use the shear on the end of a tree limb saw to free the skunk from it's trapped leg. Should be much quieter than a .22 and you can stay much further away than using a syringe.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

piketroller said:


> Use the shear on the end of a tree limb saw to free the skunk from it's trapped leg. Should be much quieter than a .22 and you can stay much further away than using a syringe.


 The syringe is on the end of a pole. About 1/2 the skunks I have in my coyote traps are PO'ed big time and the other 1/2 could be sleeping. It's bad enough to wake a skunk up so you can get a lung shot. Just so you all know, a shot of skunk essense on the body or equipment of a coyote trapper is the kiss of death called contamination! The muzzle blast of a .22lr should be of no concern to a trapper if he's legal IMHO!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

piketroller said:


> Use the shear on the end of a tree limb saw to free the skunk from it's trapped leg. Should be much quieter than a .22 and you can stay much further away than using a syringe.


I considered it. Not joking.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

thill said:


> I considered it. Not joking.


And anyone that sees you heading back to do the job will just think you're doing a little tree trimming.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

piketroller said:


> And anyone that sees you heading back to do the job will just think you're doing a little tree trimming.


Until they see me running away like my hair is on fire.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You use an extension pole for a rolling paint brush.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

thill said:


> Until they see me running away like my hair is on fire.


That’s no joke about being on fire from skunk essence! I got hit directly in the front of both legs at about 4’ many years ago and it felt like my legs were burning through jeans and long underware! And yes, I still had to go into work and weld all day In the Dow Pipe Shop.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Seldom said:


> BTW, if anyone feels a need to experiment on trapping skunks, I see during a scout this morning that they are out in-force looking for love as are the raccoon.
> 
> PS- Too bad we can’t use the normal name for a raccoon here With it being x’ed out.


Yes, they are!!! Probably this warm up helped get them out and moving ...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> That’s no joke about being on fire from skunk essence! I got hit directly in the front of both legs at about 4’ many years ago and it felt like my legs were burning through jeans and long underware! And yes, I still had to go into work and weld all day In the Dow Pipe Shop.


Lmao I bet your coworkers loved that!


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Seldom said:


> That’s no joke about being on fire from skunk essence! I got hit directly in the front of both legs at about 4’ many years ago and it felt like my legs were burning through jeans and long underware! And yes, I still had to go into work and weld all day In the Dow Pipe Shop.


Doing adc I get it a few times a year regardless. I took a face shot about 8 years ago. 😳 eyes swelled almost shut and on fire Puke in mouth. All while trying not to cuss at a customer's house lol. Peroxide baking soda and dawn dish soap.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Lmao I bet your coworkers loved that!


It was a very large shop with an overhead crane so workmates just stayed at a distance and I took breaks and lunch at my workbench instead of the lunchroom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

These are threaded to go on the roller extension pole


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I caught a skunk in a live trap last summer, trying to trap a Raccoon that was raiding our cabin. I carried a towel in front of me, and covered the trap with the towel. The skunk sprayed once, after I wrapped the towel on the trap. I took him swimming off our dock, and no-fuss, no-muss. Buried in the backyard as far from the cabin as I could get. I left the livetrap in the water for a few hours, and it had very little smell. The towel was sacrificed, but I used an old towel specifically for that reason. I never considered skinning the skunk, but it was a pretty animal. Not pretty enough that I wanted to try to transport and/or release it.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Syringe pole with acetone


Trapping in my garden one year and sure enough, skunk in live trap. Called the local fur buyer and he came over with a pole. He used rubbing alcohol, walked right up to it as he talked real nice to him and gave it a nappy.
Never would have believed it had I not seen it.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

I read about using a pellet gun with 1000-1200 fps velocity, shooting through the lungs. It has worked for me the last couple of times


----------

